# Does anyone remember....



## Mrs B (9 October 2010)

Charlie Humphreys, resident moustache-twirler extraordinaire of the Quorn?

I was going through some old pics today and found one of him taken when I was out with my old chestnut mare. What a guy! I have never seen someone so able to smooth his 'tache, halt from a gallop and pocket a cap in one movement....


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 October 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			Charlie Humphreys, resident moustache-twirler extraordinaire of the Quorn?

I was going through some old pics today and found one of him taken when I was out with my old chestnut mare. What a guy! I have never seen someone so able to smooth his 'tache, halt from a gallop and pocket a cap in one movement....


Click to expand...

ah, bless you- i remember him well!! hell of a nice chap and a character. i rode with the Quorn in the early 80s, based in Melton.


----------



## Mrs B (9 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			ah, bless you- i remember him well!! hell of a nice chap and a character. i rode with the Quorn in the early 80s, based in Melton.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rosie! Those Leicestershire walls didn't faze him but his OH Ginny did...
I was in Woodhouse in the early 80's, so Tuesday Country. Was Melton Saturday? I don't remember now.... If I can scan in some pics tomorrow, I'll try to post them!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 October 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			Hi Rosie! Those Leicestershire walls didn't faze him but his OH Ginny did...
I was in Woodhouse in the early 80's, so Tuesday Country. Was Melton Saturday? I don't remember now.... If I can scan in some pics tomorrow, I'll try to post them!
		
Click to expand...

see if you can scan in Sir John Miller, my old boss, my memory is not good regarding countries, but he hunted 2-3 times a week, including sats. Do you remember Venetia Williams- blonde siren and so beautiful- side saddle i think.


----------



## Mrs B (9 October 2010)

Venetia Williams! Now that rings a bell.... Don't remember Sir John but I do remember Ulrika Murray-Smith.... All that wonderful powder blue eyeshadow and the crimson lipstick...


----------



## spotty_pony (9 October 2010)

Melton Country is generally Fridays these days for the Quorn.


----------



## Mrs B (9 October 2010)

SJ_Superstars said:



			Melton Country is generally Fridays these days for the Quorn.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks SJS!  It's all rather long ago..... but remembered with great fondness!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 October 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			Venetia Williams! Now that rings a bell.... Don't remember Sir John but I do remember Ulrika Murray-Smith.... All that wonderful powder blue eyeshadow and the crimson lipstick...[/QU wiry woman, riding massive horses- had a ridgeback dog. sorry, Venetia Barker!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PickledOnions (9 October 2010)

I hunt with the Quorn now, My grandad was a whip many moons ago  So would love to see these pictures if you get a chance?


----------



## Mrs B (9 October 2010)

PickledOnions said:



			I hunt with the Quorn now, My grandad was a whip many moons ago  So would love to see these pictures if you get a chance? 

Click to expand...

OK Pickled O - I'll see what I can do with the scanner....


----------



## Simsar (10 October 2010)

KS pictures please!  PS can you send vibes to DOU today please.  x


----------



## boneo (11 October 2010)

Memories!  Yes, I well remember Capt, Fred Barker & his wife, in fact, we did his horses for several years, also John Miller, not to mention his friend Pat Weldon, with whom he often stayed when out on a Monday.  In fact, somewhere, I have a copy of HRH's forst day with the Quorn, when he rode 'rat catcher', the next week, he borrowed a coat, and after that, he was a regular.. One small question, were you the person that used to make lovely carved walking sticks?


----------



## Mrs B (11 October 2010)

boneo said:



			Memories!  Yes, I well remember Capt, Fred Barker & his wife, in fact, we did his horses for several years, also John Miller, not to mention his friend Pat Weldon, with whom he often stayed when out on a Monday.  In fact, somewhere, I have a copy of HRH's forst day with the Quorn, when he rode 'rat catcher', the next week, he borrowed a coat, and after that, he was a regular.. One small question, were you the person that used to make lovely carved walking sticks?
		
Click to expand...

Not me, I'm afraid - not that talented!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

boneo said:



			Memories!  Yes, I well remember Capt, Fred Barker & his wife, in fact, we did his horses for several years, also John Miller, not to mention his friend Pat Weldon, with whom he often stayed when out on a Monday.  In fact, somewhere, I have a copy of HRH's forst day with the Quorn, when he rode 'rat catcher', the next week, he borrowed a coat, and after that, he was a regular.. One small question, were you the person that used to make lovely carved walking sticks?
		
Click to expand...

its nice to hear someome who has similar memories to me, i worked for Sir John when he kept his horses in Melton, Pat Weldon was a lovely person, i always took his first horse to hers to hose off and prepare for home, she always came up trumps with tea. My last conversation with HRH was on the yard when he went for a pee on the muck heap!


----------



## boneo (11 October 2010)

One Monday, HRH was caught short, and asked to use Mrs,Weldon's loo, she wouldn't let anybody else use it for months after, calling it the seat of power!   You will also remember Edwards, the long suffering groom.  They were good days, weren't they!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

boneo said:



			One Monday, HRH was caught short, and asked to use Mrs,Weldon's loo, she wouldn't let anybody else use it for months after, calling it the seat of power!   You will also remember Edwards, the long suffering groom.  They were good days, weren't they!
		
Click to expand...

the best days, and so carefree-bloody hard work, but that was the nature of the job, nothing to arrive back at 9-10 at night to then do the hunters.Do you remember HRHs horses?


----------



## boneo (11 October 2010)

There was one whose saddle didn't fit, I can't remember it's name offhand, it will come to me eventually.  We found the saddle, which was given to HRH by one of the officer's mess was actually too small for Sir, it had a metal plate under the flap giving the details, it was a Giddens Saddle. I still have letters from Sir John, both from Shotover, and Buck House.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

boneo said:



			There was one whose saddle didn't fit, I can't remember it's name offhand, it will come to me eventually.  We found the saddle, which was given to HRH by one of the officer's mess was actually too small for Sir, it had a metal plate under the flap giving the details, it was a Giddens Saddle. I still have letters from Sir John, both from Shotover, and Buck House.
		
Click to expand...

i had my interview in the Royal Mews-and still have all my letters and cards and telegrams from Sir John.Who did you work for
Boneo? it wasnt Mexicos saddle, was it? he started out as a carriage horse buthe was inclined to wreck them, so he became a hunter, beautiful horse.


----------



## boneo (11 October 2010)

I have sent you a private message!


----------



## spotty_pony (11 October 2010)

I too, would be interestes in seeing these photos as our old boy used to hunt with them when he was younger. You don't happen to have any old photos of the Cottesmore too do you?


----------



## Mrs B (18 October 2010)

Sorry for the delay! Scanner broken plus IT skills rusty...
Here's the best shot I have for recognising other folks: Quorn 1993/4. I'm on the chestnut in the middle, just behind Charlie Humphrey.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1032&pictureid=5891

I was wearing a mac, because it pee'd it down for 5 hours...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1033&pictureid=5895

But at least it was warmer than the one time I went Beagling aged 17.... Pictured here with Mr Duncan Bennett of Old Dalby..
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1032&pictureid=5893

And a last one of me on Charlie Humphrey's hunter, Joe in 1995, who doubled as a  polo pony in the summer... I felt like a pea on a drum...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=1032&pictureid=5892


----------



## Simsar (19 October 2010)

Kate thank you for those, Marvellous!  OH I had a mac like that how but sadly no photo's thanks for sharing lovely lovely photo's


----------



## Simsar (19 October 2010)

Giddens how fantastic we went there every weekend when I was a kid, my Grandad worked for The Duke of Westminster by then and they lived in Davies street (just opp the now Gordon Ramsey Restaurant in Claridges)  I dragged my Grandad every Saturday to buy me something for my pony, is it still Giddens?? I got my first Hunting crop from there.


----------



## Hillman (27 May 2020)

Mrs B said:



			Charlie Humphreys, resident moustache-twirler extraordinaire of the Quorn?

I was going through some old pics today and found one of him taken when I was out with my old chestnut mare. What a guy! I have never seen someone so able to smooth his 'tache, halt from a gallop and pocket a cap in one movement....


Click to expand...

I have just found this thread online.  I have just acquired an original oil painting of this very gentleman and am trying to research a bit about him!


----------



## Mrs B (27 May 2020)

Well, he also used to play polo in the summer on his hunters at Rutland ground and he was kind enough to lend them to me to play on sometimes. His was married to Ginny and they lived in Somerby at the time (talking 1984/85)
Photo taken about that time with the Quorn - Charlie on the bay and me behind on the chestnut.


----------



## Hillman (27 May 2020)

Mrs B said:



			Well, he also used to play polo in the summer on his hunters at Rutland ground and he was kind enough to lend them to me to play on sometimes. His was married to Ginny and they lived in Somerby at the time (talking 1984/85)
Photo taken about that time with the Quorn - Charlie on the bay and me behind on the chestnut.

View attachment 48230

Click to expand...

Wow thanks so much! I'm trying to upload pic of the painting, it's beautiful. Thanks for replying


----------

